# Netbeans findet VM nicht



## jerico54 (19. Okt 2004)

:noe: 

folgendes wenn ich versuche netBeans zu installieren sagt mir die installationsroutine nur das sie keine java virtual machine findet 

was nun??? 

zumal ich das JSE und JDK installiert habe ....

[Edit by foobar: Titel konkretisiert]


----------



## Reality (19. Okt 2004)

Du musst wohl den Pfad zum JDK angeben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Okt 2004)

Normalerweise hat Netbeans keinerlei Probleme beim Finden des JDK/SDK und macht das bei der Installation von ganz allein. Um das Problem zu beheben, probierst Du mal folgendes:
Öffne Deinen Windows Explorer, oder ein anderes Dateimanagement-Tool und navigiere zum Installationsverzeichnis von Netbeans. Das findest Du wahrscheinlich unter _Programme_. Öffne dann das Verzeichnis _bin_ und öffne die Datei _ide.cfg_ mit einem Texteditor, z.B. Notepad. Dort sollte eine ähnliche Zeile zu finden sein:

```
-jdkhome "C:\Programme\j2sdk1.4.2_05"
```
Ist dort kein solcher Eintrag zu finden, legst Du ihn an und passt dabei den Pfad zum JDK/SDK an.


----------

